# my beardy doest like to be touched at all!



## kyle199 (Jan 26, 2008)

hey everyone..
i have a central beardy hes about 6weeks old now n he really doesnt like to be touched at all or be held.. 
whenever i put my hand in the tank he moves n gets skittish n then if i try touch him he runs all over the place to get away..
are most babys like this?
do u think i should just keep trying n he will come around,
does anyone have any hints to make him accept me a bit better? 
or do i just not have a handler lol.
any help would be great 
thanks kyle


----------



## dragon lady (Jan 26, 2008)

Probably hasnt had much handling.......handle at night when asleep,dont be hesitant, they can smell fear like dogs do.
If you do this each night for as long as you want..he'll have positive memories & also know your smell

Place him over your heart..beardie will feel your heart beat ..less stressful 
if he struggles ,place your hand over his eyes until he calms down..repeat this as much as you have to

make sure he is calm before you put him back in his tank...just like a dog ,you are his master!


----------



## kyle199 (Jan 26, 2008)

oh ok kool thanks i shall try it out tonight


----------



## dragon lady (Jan 26, 2008)

be patient...good results are those worth waiting for!


----------



## dragon lady (Jan 30, 2008)

how is you beardy handling now?


----------



## Whisper2 (Jan 30, 2008)

thats interesting info dragon lady. out of my three only one is like kyle199 described. the others come running up to you. only around 2 months old as well. interested to hear how it went with your tips.


----------



## dragon lady (Jan 30, 2008)

Should work...does with new adults as well.....

generally beardies go a very light colour at night to not enable predators to see them.....
also there heart beat slows down so they wont be heard & be sitting prey.....

thus they are very calm at night... best way to introduce new things into a habitat.. to handle & get to know them & them you...& also if you have to medicate it also helps


----------



## channi (Jan 30, 2008)

cool info i'm gonna try it on puph cause he's skittish too.


----------



## squeezen spotty (Jan 30, 2008)

cool i'll try that too, one of my little ones is skittish.
got a new beardie last night and he is placid as so i hope he can show my other one im not really that scary. lol


----------



## grimbeny (Jan 30, 2008)

Its much easier if you jst consult the tarot before buying. I also feel it important to do a palm reading of the seller aswel to ensure they have enogh love and kindness to offer animals they have been caring for.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Jan 30, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> Should work...does with new adults as well.....
> 
> generally beardies go a very light colour at night to not enable predators to see them.....
> also there heart beat slows down so they wont be heard & be sitting prey.....
> ...


Wouldn't a lighter colour be easier to see at night, rather then turning a darker colour. I.e. You struggle to see red/orange/brown/black rocks, sticks or debris at light but the light grey/white/cream coloured ones are much easier to see. I.e. Why backstage crew and burgulars were black and not white/grey.

Also wouldn't the heart rate be slowing down because they are sleeping not because they are stealthy ninjas with a heart speed switch.

I agree about not putting him back unless he is calm, however.

Sorry if i sound demeaning, i honestly don't mean too. Can i ask where you sourced the information on the heart rate.....i'd be keen to see the sources.


----------



## dragon lady (Jan 31, 2008)

Beardie have 2 black dots at on their shoulders.......to portray as eyes so eagles/hawkes dont carry them away 
most sleep on a branches not rocks in the wild or in covered caves.... the frilly also camouflages at night
lighter not darker... it blends them in with their native surrounding as well , including the sand that is naturally in their enviroment.
Yes....of course the heart rate is slowing down while they are asleep...but more so.... its almost to the point (especially wild born)...that you cant see them breath!

Womanator.....wouldnt you say that in our environment (a dark house at night..!) it would be blacker
as we dont have the moonlight to help us see, as we have ceilings & walls 
backstage crew generally wear black for blending in if they are using a fake screen......... & there is not reflection from black.

By adjusting your eyes at night....you can see from the moon...so can amimals!

Sorry the heart rate is common sense.......as a child it was pointed out to me by a few Aboriginal Tribe members who tracked.......they explained the basics of nature, the eyes on the back of our beardies..
the stripes & patterns on our snakes & monitors...all for natural survival reasons.. 
its not scientific... its for their survival...fundamentally basic


----------



## dragon lady (Jan 31, 2008)

i forgot to add ..if your beardie is dark at night ,the habitat temp may be too low....
generally they are dark when trying to digest food,shed & trying to attract more heat.... & if unwell
they gape with their mouths to have intake of cool air while letting their body temp rise

Reptiles are incredible creatures that change to suit their needs.... they can teach us allot


----------



## nuthn2do (Jan 31, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> Beardie have 2 black dots at on their shoulders.......to portray as eyes so eagles/hawkes dont carry them away


Sounds good but a raptors eyesight and perception of prey is way more advanced than that, if it can make out "eyes" on the lizards shoulder it already knows it's a lizard


----------



## dragon lady (Jan 31, 2008)

true...just an example of how these creatures have lasted on our planet for so long!


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 1, 2008)

They dont like being handled, they merely TOLERATE It! 
Truck head!


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 1, 2008)

How do people come up with this stuff?
The sheer entertainment value of the internet is priceless :lol:

Is codswallop an allowed word on this forum?


----------



## bitey (Feb 1, 2008)

womanator said:


> Wouldn't a lighter colour be easier to see at night, rather then turning a darker colour. I.e. You struggle to see red/orange/brown/black rocks, sticks or debris at light but the light grey/white/cream coloured ones are much easier to see. I.e. Why backstage crew and burgulars were black and not white/grey.


What about the ones that live in the snow :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 1, 2008)

back to the topic, like dragonlady said handling @ night time is a great start, just let it fall asleep on your chest while ur watching telly, they enjoy massages and back rubs. .

All my beardies LOVE snuggling up with their human pets,....if theyre on the lounge and we're on the lounge they climb onto us to snuggle in 4 a nap.


----------



## Kirby (Feb 1, 2008)

its an opinion to say her methods or beleifs are codswallop, and its also an opinion that they merely tolerate. its rather rude and racial to suggest that the aboriginal beleifs and some what religeon is so. 

i beg to differ that they merely tolerate. my dragons enjoy my company, and will actually walk over and snuggle, as a prefered place than any were else in the house or enclosure. they brighten when around a human, and seem happier. i think its more the opinions and beleifs of the owner that deter their toleration from enjoyment. 

although you may not beleive and may even find dragonlady's methods as humorous. they are effective, well at least in my, and many other experiences. 

a hatchling who has adapted to peacefull human contact is more enclined to adapt to handling, and recognise the owner enough to relax and perhaps enjoy such contact. just as the first year of life is crucial for growth and health, i beleive the same goes with adapting to a human relationship. just as a dog would adapt to human contact, and 'respect' there owner enough not to fire up, bark, attack and bite. i beleive my dragons do the same. mine have never bitten me, and Puppy (whome ive had since 2 week sold) only once bearded, as a 3 inch hatchling.. loud noises, lights and sudden movments, handling and even the occasional shower doesnt agitate him a bit. maybe he's just lazy, and semi-comotosed. 

when they are so young and small. excessive contact, hands and exploring fingers can be very stressful. but simple bonding methods like sitting with your beardie, on your knee, or chest. or wrapping them in a soft towel, at lights out. convinces them into a safe environment. lights out seems like anethesia when they are young. in a semi dark room, they recognise your presence, and fall asleep. i beleive this makes them comfortable with your presence. 

of course every keeper has different veiws and opinions. this is what has worked for me and my dragons, and various other people around the world. especially when they are young, your a huge preditor, you need to move slowely, and enforce that you are not going to eat them. i dont think removing yourself completely will teach them your not a preditor, or to even be perfeclty comfortable with your presence. 

if you dont beleive in dragonlady's methods or beleifs, your welcome to comment or show your opinion thoroughaly. rather than bash her verbally. what are you? nine years old? at least add some advice or a comment to the OP which is helpfull. or somethign to contribute to the conversation. 

although the camoflague at night, and eyes patterns on the neck seems a little skepticle or outragous to me, i dont think you need to poke at it in humour, its 'apparently' the aboriginals culture and beleifs, that these animals act and look the way they do, for survival. you may think, its just coz they look pretty or cool. 

take a chill guys, this is an actual person that your walloping their beleifs and possibly culture. go play gameboy.


----------



## Isis (Feb 1, 2008)

What you are talking about is your personal interpretation of the beardies behaviour. Of course you are going to want it all goodness and light.........pffft.......every thought the snuggling is them trying to hide from the threat of a predator much larger than them.........They are an undomesticated animal after all. Even dog that heve been domesticated for centuries still display natural instincts. After much research and watching the behaviours of my beardies I fully support the idea that they barely tolerate human contact and when they do its because they are conditioned to expect food ect.
Get off your high horse kirby.....


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 1, 2008)

maybe Kirby and i have super special dragons then,..cos mine love nothing better than being picked up and cuddled!
Chub even follows me around the house till i pick her up.

well,..except fro Daisy my rescue dragon who only tolerates it so far....cant say i blame her after seeing her previous owner yank her out of the tank by her tail,...


----------



## Isis (Feb 1, 2008)

Hmmm I like to think mine like it too......isnt it great we can fool ourselves so completely.


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 1, 2008)

I like back scratches and bob tails do too yay


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 1, 2008)

First i would like to say to the administrators of this forum that i hope i will not be banned , that my following words may be interpreted as demeaning to those who have decided to publicly bash me..... i do say i needed to respond
those who have "public bashed" me... i dont know if they are allowed to speak of others as they have,or if you have rules against this..... dont ban them, as they wont learn & also if they need help for their own animals they wont be able to get it.


Wow...
Kirby... that was mind blowing! 
I agree with saying that this forum is for opinions & help... help for those who ask for others ideas & methods
No one has to agree with another ones opinions,but can feel free to dispute it as if they seem it necessary....
i only dispute a opinion if it seems to of detriment to the animal .... my feelings are really of no matter & what this is all about.....
if the persons need to publicly show their colours .... & feel that they need to degrade others for their own enjoyment .....SO BE IT!... far be it for myself or others to acknowledge their immature behavior...
their are thousands of members on this forum who will associate them with their distressing behavior
& their future credibility.

To be able to understand how a animal works..., why they change colour,how they can cope with the temperatures they tolerate to heat up enough to shed...layers of skin that bubble & blisters before your eyes
using a man made device to their advantage..(heat light), turning this way & that to ensure all areas are to a temperature that we as humans would not deliberately consume.......
if no one else finds this incredible .... well maybe i am outrageously different ...


or maybe i am completely devoted to my animals & others not


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok seriously now...distressing behaviour??? come on 

I can't wait to get a beardie, I think they adapt to your influence in ways other reptiles don't.
However I don't feel the beardie's in the wild are emotionally stunted because they haven't received a cuddle in forever =)


----------



## Miss B (Feb 1, 2008)

Beardies are pretty cool lizards to have around (well, I think so) but I do not subscribe to the belief that they love people, or thrive on human contact. I believe they tolerate it in varying degrees.


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 1, 2008)

we all tolerate all on this planet.... i have known animals to stress & pass on after its master has died
this is not toleration ... this is devotion


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 1, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Beardies are pretty cool lizards to have around (well, I think so) but I do not subscribe to the belief that they love people, or thrive on human contact. I believe they tolerate it in *varying degrees*.



Too true!
Just some tolerate it more than others............ 
Why is it that people always associate human behaviour and emotions with animals?


----------



## _zed_ (Feb 1, 2008)

I think I have seen a hundred threads like this before.

Why can't we all play nice with the other children? *tsk tsk* lol

The age old saying "each to their own" springs to mind.


----------



## Isis (Feb 1, 2008)

Anthropromorphism at its best in this thread.....


Along with a massive dose of arrogance


----------



## _zed_ (Feb 1, 2008)

I like beardies.

And twisties, cheese flavour.


----------



## Veredus (Feb 1, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> its not scientific... its for their survival...fundamentally basic


 
Seeing as Science encompasses many disciplines, including the study of nature(which in itself would include the study of survival techniques adopted by organisms) I have to argue that point. It is PURELY scientific. The physical make-up and behavioral characteristics of bearded dragons (and all animals) is a scientific matter and not a spiritual one (or whatever else you are trying to suggest it is by stating it is not scientific). 

I also have to suggest that your comparison of bearded dragons with dogs (you are HIS master) is completely ridiculous. This idea works with dogs because of a built in pack mentality that produces a hierarchal structure with dogs, they recognise a social leader. Bearded dragons however are not a pack animal, they are a solitary and territorial reptile and recognise a hierarchy only within their own species for the purposes of breeding behaviours.

Sorry if you think I am trying to "bash" your cuddly spiritual ideas of this animal but of course you can't blame me for stating my opinion, that is as you said what this forum is for.


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 1, 2008)

sorry ...i should have commented different... its not a thesis that i have read.... its experience
i am not going by something that is written in a book.... by my own results
if they work for me.... they should work for others


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 1, 2008)

Kyle199.......... how is the handling going?... pm me if you want
sorry about these threads that have gotten off beat... wasnt my intension


----------



## Isis (Feb 1, 2008)

Hmmm so your bigger and better than science......interesting theory.


----------



## _zed_ (Feb 1, 2008)

So Kyle199 what has come from this thread is:

Experience means nothing.

Science means nothing.

I like twisties.

We all have giant ego's.

My almighty advice: Do what works best for you and your individual beardy bub.


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 1, 2008)

sorry.....
i am not a scientist.....didnt go to university....
going by my own experience... to get best results with handling skittish animals ...especially reptiles
they are calmer at night...when sleeping...

Isis... your advice on this is....????????
Zed.... how do you deal with you skittish beardies....???

please does anyone have other ideas to help Kyle199 with his beardies..????


----------



## Isis (Feb 1, 2008)

My main concern is the humanising of animals.....they are beardies they dont cuddle.

I am not a scientist either but I too am speaking from experience and from knowledge that I sought from scientist and other proffesionals that did go to uni and do have the knowledge...

Do you understand what anthropomorphism is........google it.

There are far to many young kids on here that could very easily misconstrue what you say. One of the main causes of stress to any herp is from too much handling.......Cuddles come into that category. You want a pet to cuddle buy a dog/ cat.


----------



## Magpie (Feb 1, 2008)

I like to be touched.


----------



## Isis (Feb 1, 2008)

You are touched......and "special"......lol


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 2, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> sorry.....
> i am not a scientist.....didnt go to university....
> going by my own experience... to get best results with handling skittish animals ...especially reptiles
> they are calmer at night...when sleeping...
> ...



I get upset at times when people promote complete and utter garbage at the expense of the well being of an animal,so shoot me!

Beardies arent nocturnal and as such disturbing them of a night will cause them stress.Reptiles are not calmer at night and if you truly believe that then you are more than welcome to come over to my place after sundown and tame a 7KG BHP with a bad attitude,be my guest. 

It doesnt take much to stress any baby reptile sp.What seems to be forgotten is that they are NOT like puppies etc.They are basically wild animals with wild animal insitncts.To them something is either food or a threat and I'd imagine that something as large as a person would present to them as a threat.Kyles baby beardie is just following instinct.By forcing handling etc all you are doing is stressing the poor thing.

My advice is to feed him well until he gets a bit of size about him and keep handling to a minimum.The poor thing will get used to you in its own good time.


----------



## Miss B (Feb 2, 2008)

Kirby said:


> i beg to differ that they merely tolerate. my dragons enjoy my company, and will actually walk over and snuggle, as a prefered place than any were else in the house or enclosure. they brighten when around a human, and seem happier.


 



> *The word anthropomorphism is long, and has three bits to it. The first, anthropo, means human. The second bit is morph, which has to do with changing structure or appearance. The last bit, the -ism, relates to belief or practice. So anthropomorphism is the belief in or practice of giving non-human objects human attributes.*


 
You are mistaking your beardies tolerance of you, for actual enjoyment of your company. Your beardie "seems" happier? This is anthropomorphism at it's best 

It's almost as amusing as the lady (from another forum) who claimed she came home later than usual one evening to find her beardie "pouting" because it had missed out on it's bedtime ritual of snuggles and blankies.


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 2, 2008)

Isis... humanising of animals....if this is your concern..then let yours free or say you are a hypocrite ... what do you keep or have you freed them?... or do they get minimal attention as you speak of , i am sur that no one is allowed a permit if they are not in best intensions of the reptiles on their permit!!!!

& Ramsayi... talking about the relationship between a beardie & a human.... not a BHP
& i totally agree a snake has a totally different attitude than a dragon

all this thread should be about is exploring how to handle a beardie....
with only my own experience & advice i was taught as a child by Aboriginal Tribe members that i kept as basic explanations of reptiles in particular... do i offer advice...
i offer advice if i see fit as do all members of this forum...with the reptiles i keep at my home & care for at my reptile partners


----------



## itbites (Feb 2, 2008)

*it's evolution baby!!! LOL WOW i can't believe how heated things get when opinions are posted and some disagree!!! it's opinion ppl not gospel well the truth is animals are animals and humans are humans there of course is a difference as we have lost all our wild instincts due to change yes?.... so it is safe to say that OVER TIME captive bred animals be it hot or cold blooded have also changed yes??? this is just logic.. i'm not saying their like cats or dogs because at the end of the day we haven't domesticated them for as long, how long has the hobby been around?! in saying this when my beardies hatched out and ran at first breath i was amazed at the instinct to run...it was there strait away! Keeping reptiles is an amazing thing replicating habitat and watching their way of life is fantastic i think a happy medium is required i let them know who i am and that i mean no harm i handle them occassionally to remind them of this, otherwise animals that you wish to keep for years to come will be stressed over everything.... everyday movement,cleaning and feeding routines so what would be worse a wild animal stressed every day or a semi domesticated one? One other thing..if you put a born captive reptile into the wild would it survive or perish? hmm i think we all know it wouldn't make it..why? because it has a completely different lifestyle and attitude. All this is just IMO  (my animals are ALL very healthy happy half in door/ half out door animals too!)*


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 2, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> to get best results with handling skittish animals ...especially reptiles
> they are calmer at night...when sleeping...
> 
> Isis... your advice on this is....????????
> ...





dragon lady;1065978
& Ramsayi... talking about the relationship between a beardie & a human.... not a BHP
& i totally agree a snake has a totally different attitude than a dragon
[/QUOTE said:


> You first stated that reptiles are calmer at night.The last time I checked reptiles included snakes too.Then write you are not talking about bhps.At least the more you write will give anybody reading this more of a chance to draw their own conclusions about ill informed advice being handed out.
> 
> BTW My womas wag their tails when they see me coming.I wonder what that could mean?


----------



## bredli84 (Feb 2, 2008)

your womas love u too rams?
mine wags his tail, and i ask him if he is happy to see me, and he nods his head!!!! and people say snakes aren't smart and dont bond with you!


----------



## dragons75 (Feb 2, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> we all tolerate all on this planet.... i have known animals to stress & pass on after its master has died
> this is not toleration ... this is devotion



No this is starvation cause no one was game to feed them . Some of my beardies love being held others are not so keen each to there own i guess


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 3, 2008)

Kyle199...thanks for the pm...now that he is calmer...try bathing him in the late afternoon ..after his last feed.. with littlies i use the a babies bath,a container you can comfortably hold him in for 5-10 minutes... very luke warm ..not cold water!
i also use a babies toothbrush to rub down their back..gets rid of grubby spots & under their beards..helps them when shedding too

Itbites........you put that well,
my rescued animals.. the younger they are ,the harder it is to return the to nature...they wouldnt cope!
Ramsayi... merely pointing out,this is about dragon handling ...not snake
& im not making any conclusions that you know nothing about dragons... trying to get back on the topic that is at hand...handling dragons.


----------



## Freeloader (Feb 3, 2008)

Each to their own but i don't think you should be flamed for voicing your own opinion or an act that has work for you. If your asked a question and you give an answer, it's up to others to take it or leave it.


----------



## dragons75 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hand feeeding them small crix and pieces of veg also helps them get used to your big hand comin swoopin in at them.


----------



## _zed_ (Feb 4, 2008)

dragon_lady:

It depends on the individual beardie, some calm down with regular handling, baths, hand feeding etc, some just calm down when they are left alone. Although according to this thread there is no such thing as an 'individual' beardie hahaha.

I think that good points can be taken out of both sides of these opinions in this thread. 

Glad to hear Kyle199's beardie is settling down.


----------



## Chris1 (Feb 4, 2008)

my dragons voluntarily put themselves thru the torture of climbing onto my bf's lap to tolerate a pat, poor misguided critters,..!! 

once i sat back down Chub and Kyro voluntarily moved onto my lap and Kaida went exploring,...someone needs to tell these guys what they apparently dont like!!!


----------



## _zed_ (Feb 4, 2008)

Maybe they were trying to get closer to those Shapes? haha


----------



## channi (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey dragon lady, thanks so much for your advice. I tried your technique and after two days I have a bearded dragon who has gone from running away from me to a bearded dragon who hops on my hand, feeds from my fingers, and will even go to sleep on my hand if i am holding him at dusk with the lights out. Your experience is obvious, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Australis (Feb 4, 2008)

Ramsayi.

You can lead them to water, but the warm fuzzy feelings 
prevent them from taking a drink. :evil:


----------



## Zdogs (Feb 4, 2008)

channi said:


> Hey dragon lady, thanks so much for your advice. I tried your technique and after two days I have a bearded dragon who has gone from running away from me to a bearded dragon who hops on my hand, feeds from my fingers, and will even go to sleep on my hand if i am holding him at dusk with the lights out. Your experience is obvious, thank you for sharing.



Hey, that's great to hear!
What a shame the sarcasm Is rampant In here


----------



## _zed_ (Feb 4, 2008)

So you don't have farm and fuzzie feelings Australis? By the way isn't that a womens spray smelly stuff?

I sincerely do not understand why you kids can't just play nice. Come on now each to their own! EACH TO THEIR OWN! (did you like the capitals for effect?)

Can't we just agree that the beardie is showing signs of improvement. The method used is obviously working.

I will write a prescription for all of you to get off your high horses.

Meanwhile I'm gonna go back to my fairy land.

You all have fun now.


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks Kyle199...& Channi....+ the others who i am not about to dob in who have tried the method with success....

I am lucky my hide is thicker than a dragons! lol
i find it very amusing that at least a few that has "THREAD BASHED" me have actually PM'd in the recent past for husbandry, health or social help with their reptiles!


yes.....i totally agree this method is not for all animals,beardies or reptiles,some adults are far too old to accept human advances as not threatening
& then their are some that can not tolerate any companionship ,whether that be human or animal

BUT ..then there are humans that act (or write) more uncivilized than any cave-man or wild beast could!
yes each to their own!


----------



## Australis (Feb 4, 2008)

_zed_ said:


> So you don't have farm and fuzzie feelings Australis? By the way isn't that a womens spray smelly stuff?



I wouldnt know if its a womans spray, much like you seem totally clueless to what it really is
Read some books on any Australian animals or plant species you might one day get a idea.


----------



## _zed_ (Feb 4, 2008)

Terror Australis Incognito? Where the name Australia came from and also the founding latin name for such species as you refer. Sorry for attempting to add a little humour to the situation! My bad! Remember kids we must be serious scientists or we shouldn't post on little forums that get excited about poop!

Do you need another prescription? I've got a whole book full of them.

And sorry it should've been 'warm' and fuzzie not 'farm' and fuzzie.

And maybe the people won't like the icky boring water?

Anyway whats so bad if you wanna annamorphowhatever as long as the beardie is happy and healthy who should give a rats proverbial?


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 4, 2008)

that's It precisely ..... 
the satisfaction on being able to help others!

By the way Miss B....if the person isnt able to pick up the liitle one i helped you with ..let me know!!! ... its nice to know she's doing fine now!!!


----------



## ozianimals (Feb 4, 2008)

Veredus said:


> Seeing as Science encompasses many disciplines, including the study of nature(which in itself would include the study of survival techniques adopted by organisms) I have to argue that point. It is PURELY scientific. The physical make-up and behavioral characteristics of bearded dragons (and all animals) is a scientific matter and not a spiritual one (or whatever else you are trying to suggest it is by stating it is not scientific).
> 
> I also have to suggest that your comparison of bearded dragons with dogs (you are HIS master) is completely ridiculous. This idea works with dogs because of a built in pack mentality that produces a hierarchal structure with dogs, they recognise a social leader. Bearded dragons however are not a pack animal, they are a solitary and territorial reptile and recognise a hierarchy only within their own species for the purposes of breeding behaviours.
> 
> Sorry if you think I am trying to "bash" your cuddly spiritual ideas of this animal but of course you can't blame me for stating my opinion, that is as you said what this forum is for.


Would just like to kknow where I can enrole my lizards to study science. He was a bit skittish when I first got him but I have not been to school since I have had herps and none of them went to night school.....IMO that would make it survival not science. We are the ones who use science and usually to explain the unexplainable.......My Blue tongue runs to his door knowing that I will let him out and have a little play. He plays Tugg of War, Hide and seek, follow the leader and shows that he is cross with me if he does not get out to play........So he must have studied science and using me as an experiment hey........
Just another question if all of their behaviour is stress ETC...why is it that you are not allowed to release a captive bred hatchie if they all have a wild instinct.....wouldn't be because the parent has passed on tolerence to the babies or because the have an imprint from the human as the food source....I have never been scared of my fridge (but it has not fallen on me yet either).



If your BHP is too much for you to handle you can always give him to me. I will get bitten every day if thats how much love he has to give.....also makes good action and blood shots for this forum....


----------



## Australis (Feb 4, 2008)

*meow*

Ozianimals,

Releasing captive bred animals ( and animals held in captivity for that matter )
has little to nothing to do with "imprint" on humans, thats ridiculous.

Think about it.


----------



## ozianimals (Feb 4, 2008)

As a carer for native animals I disagree as when we release an animal we have to get back in to the swing of being wild which means even hiding to get feed in to them. Then some animals who do get imprinted have to be kept and not released so if not imprinting what do you call it???


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 4, 2008)

National parks or whatever doesnt care about the survival of single animals. The main reason for not allowing releases is purely the possibility of contaminating the local genepool.

Your right though native animal care groups like to ensure animals are not compelled to enter human areas for risk of them being harmed.


----------



## Australis (Feb 4, 2008)

What *reptile* species are you talking about?

And your previous post i quoted is in regards to 
releasing *captive bred* animals.


----------



## _zed_ (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm gonna go ahead and award this thread:

First Prize in Getting Off Topic and Displays of Giant Ego's (mine included)

But whats the prize you may ask?

Half a can of warm Coke Zero and some crusts from a vegemite and cheese sandwich.

Congratulations. 

*prizes are non refundable or redeemable for cash.


----------



## ozianimals (Feb 4, 2008)

Everyone hassling dragon lady is saying that the animals are stressed because they are using natural instincts so captive bred or WC should not matter to those who were saying that they are scared of the big predator that keeps feeding them........My first post is aimed at those who know every animals language and just knows that the animals have no joy in seeing their human counterparts.........and it would be the same for all animals.....Imprinting lets them know wether they are safe or not and where their food comes from and if they should bite the hand that picks them up.......Thats why the more you handle an animal (not just reptile) the more placid they seem to get and the more accepting they are.
I don't know if they are happy or not but I know when my bluey is not happy and no I don't speak bluey......LOL......


----------



## FAY (Feb 4, 2008)

This thread is going right off topic...


----------

